

For UK news.yc readers - See Paul Graham at Imperial College London on Dec 4th - sharpshoot
http://www.imperialentrepreneurs.com/garage/paul-graham.php

======
rms
>Paul Graham, arguably one of the most important figures in the Internet's
history

Now that's just a little bit ridiculous, no matter how good his essays are.

<http://www.unc.edu/depts/jomc/academics/dri/pioneers2c.html>

~~~
zandorg
He invented web apps...

~~~
rms
Forgot about that. I guess that was pretty influential.

------
lucraft
As a london based Imperial student, YC news is turning into my number 1 events
listing service.

